# Dusty Hanshaw Describes His DC Training



## AnaSCI (Feb 9, 2013)

iForceTV - Dusty Hanshaw DC Training 2013 - YouTube


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 9, 2013)

Great guy! Hope he gets his pro card this year.


----------



## slide (Feb 9, 2013)

Always liked Dusty..he helped me a few years ago when I had my hernia surgery. Good guy for the sport. 

-s


----------

